# Doodle Bug Whorage!



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Well picked up the Cannon XSI, been playing around with it so I thought Id share!



































































_Modified by VAGwhore at 9:19 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

sick beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i saw that earlier and was wondering why i havent seen that yet


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_sick beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i saw that earlier and was wondering why i havent seen that yet


LOL....yeah I saw you guys wanting more pics of it on Fantana's new wheel thread so thought id make a little pic post. I had a build up thread of my air ride like two months ago.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (silver saloon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

lookin clean as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (diive4sho)*

yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

pic added


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

awesome
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VR6JetPilot)*

Pics look good, Ross.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (dorbritz)*

Now start learning how to edit your shots








They are really progressing tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

makes me really miss my old silver bug







dope ride though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Now start learning how to edit your shots








They are really progressing tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My goal is to get so good with the camera that the pics wont need editing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

My goal is to get so good with the camera that the pics wont need editing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now thats the way to do it!
i have no experience in photography but i dont know if thats even possible lol


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
now thats the way to do it!
i have no experience in photography but i dont know if thats even possible lol



WEll they didnt always have computers and digital photography!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

i am guessing they had lenses worth a couple grand?
but i am sure there are also so many settings in these camera's y'all have


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i am guessing they had lenses worth a couple grand?
but i am sure there are also so many settings in these camera's y'all have




Both true statements. But yeah I'm lazy id rather just learn one skill rather than two! LOL....plus jakeb has been helping me with some settings and whatnot so we'll see...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

Nice shots ...car looks super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BTW how do you like that camera? 
Im thinking of getting the canon D50


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Nice shots ...car looks super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BTW how do you like that camera? 
Im thinking of getting the canon D50 


Thanks for the props man.

I love the camera, it is my first DSLR and I have alot to learn but it seems like its a pretty solid camera! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4lifeson (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

My goal is to get so good with the camera that the pics wont need editing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a picture will never come out of a camera not needing some sort of editing.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_BTW how do you like that camera? 
Im thinking of getting the canon D50 

Canon 50D ... and go for it. I have a 40D and love it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Canon 50D ... and go for it. I have a 40D and love it.

yea thats what i meant, what are u doing in the air forums anyway?







lol


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (FastAndFurious)*

collecting.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

One from this last weekend, dont want to talk about numbers.... :-(


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Beetle...very unique, btw how wide are those wheels and tires??


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Klim18)*

8.5" and 9.5" 205's on front and 215's on back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (mk4lifeson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4lifeson* »_
a picture will never come out of a camera not needing some sort of editing.

HAH.
and sick beetle. post dems numbers.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
HAH.
and sick beetle. post dems numbers.


LOL not till I get my down pipe!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Very Clean!!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (VAGwhore)*

Beetle is so nuts, I never get sick of seeing it.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
HAH.


you found that funny too?








I've read that Ansel Adams used photoshop before people even heard of it.
sick beetle by the way, i like the last shot in your first post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
you found that funny too?








I've read that Ansel Adams used photoshop before people even heard of it.
sick beetle by the way, i like the last shot in your first post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks man, its one of my favs as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_One from this last weekend, dont want to talk about numbers.... :-(









how bad were the numbers?


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Sooo Sick


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fresh Cappuccino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fresh Cappuccino* »_Sooo Sick










Thank you sir!


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple more...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks great, ross
any plans for the tank?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks great, ross
any plans for the tank?


Well I know I want to do something, but I just cant decide. I was thinking about doing like black and grey trucker naked lady camo on it if you can imagine that, but i kinda like the simplicity and cleanliness of the brushed aluminum....so yeah still up in the "air"....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

cool


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_cool


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Sold the Merc wheels, moving on to some RC's for now, till i find the next set of hawt wheels. Here is a PS of what the RCs will look like.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

this is one bad bug, sooo sick


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

More pics from a shoot today








16








17








18








19


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

love the bumper shaved all up like that in the shoop


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

And


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

again...nice aszz bug man.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

wow air ride and rims, you really out did yourself







jk what kind of numbers u putting down?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Got the front down a little more this weekend, thanks to Drew and some notching! Woot!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

soo much better, glad he got that done!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I was just thinking about this car yesterday


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I was just thinking about this car yesterday 


Awwww really?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

much better.. a bit mroe leveled!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

sick beetle! i really liked that alphards on there but then again i am partial to em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_much better.. a bit mroe leveled!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah I want to get the shorter bushings hopefully that would set the fender right on top of the wheel. What are your thoughts on the shorter bushings?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple more


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Yeah I want to get the shorter bushings hopefully that would set the fender right on top of the wheel. What are your thoughts on the shorter bushings? 

I think they are a good replacement for cut stock bushings, its a much safer way to go.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah, his driver side one was trash. That's why we didn't cut it then. Better to order the shorter ones, especially for the money.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks guys Ill be ordering those soon!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Awwww really?









lol yea I love this bug


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

not into beetles but this thing is just sick! i love it
nice job!
espo


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_not into beetles but this thing is just sick! i love it
nice job!
espo

Always glad when I can create some more love for beetles!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Right Round


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

awesome!
we need to go for a photo shoot sometime!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_awesome!
we need to go for a photo shoot sometime!


Yes we do indeed!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

HWB would be a good time


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_HWB would be a good time










This is true!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

pretty sweet pic!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_pretty sweet pic! 

Well thank you sir, good "text meeting" you yesterday btw.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Well thank you sir, good "text meeting" you yesterday btw.









How cute


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Santi is a whore.








I think the car needs more low. seems like they can't get that LOW LOW look if that is all you have to go down in the front you would barely be able to tuck. 
I am glad you like it though.
Oh and the RC look better. the alphacrap wheels looked like doo doo. Just an opinion. Do not take is personally.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Santi is a whore.








I think the car needs more low. seems like they can't get that LOW LOW look if that is all you have to go down in the front you would barely be able to tuck. 
I am glad you like it though.
Oh and the RC look better. the alphacrap wheels looked like doo doo. Just an opinion. Do not take is personally. 


Yeah its def not low







, but its functional, I can ralley around corners, park in my driveway, go over speed bumps, maybe one day it will "look" LOW! But its good for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VAGwhore at 3:21 PM 4-9-2009_


_Modified by VAGwhore at 3:22 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Well thank you sir, good "text meeting" you yesterday btw.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shawn and Justin are just haters..


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shawn and Justin are just haters..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shawn and Justin are just haters.. 

Gots to be all i can be















Ross why'd you send me some pics of that ugly a$$ jetta?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Gots to be all i can be















Ross why'd you send me some pics of that ugly a$$ jetta?


It was a JTI in sherman, I thought I sent you side pics as well.
Had oettinger wheels, CF boser hood, and fmic. Just thought it was strange to see one in sherman, thats all.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Twas U-g-l-y
Straight out of '02 and shizz


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Twas U-g-l-y
Straight out of '02 and shizz


More like 04ish


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

is it notched?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it is now


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_it is now










Thats right, and it'll be lower this weekend









Just in time for HWB


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

heck yes


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (burnn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnn5* »_heck yes


Hahah, hey man hows it going?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Couple more from easter weekend....

























Picked this little darlin up tonight, gotta love craigslist! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can smell the fiberglass resin and bondo already!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Well installed the shorter strut tower bushings, got another 1/2" out of them, was hoping for a bit more, but thats all folks. Lowest I can go with this set up, guess it will have to suffice....


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

looks good, ross!
ohh... sub/amp setup for hwb???


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Love this beetle, makes me contemplate getting one every now and then.
Time for wheels yes?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

So when are you going to lower it?







See ya at HWB this weekend


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks good, ross!
ohh... sub/amp setup for hwb???


Sadly no, I dont have time to get the sub in, build the fiberglass box, body work it, and have it painted in time.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Kinda liking the bra/rack combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









WHHHHEEEEELLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Love this beetle, makes me contemplate getting one every now and then.
Time for wheels yes?


Yeah still trying to find THE wheel ya know?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_So when are you going to lower it?







See ya at HWB this weekend 


Haha maybe some day it will be low.....not all of us can afford Ballin CC's which I cant wait to see this weekend!










_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Kinda liking the bra/rack combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









WHHHHEEEEELLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Yeah I'm diggin the bra more and more, the rack was kinda iffy till I put the board up there.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Pics from this weekend's car show in Houston











































_Modified by VAGwhore at 10:01 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

seeing the longboard makes me want to mount my rack for the summer for the same reason now


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

car is looking good ross!
great display at the show!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You should come on out to Wustefest for "Double Down"!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You should come on out to Wustefest for "Double Down"!


Planning on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Girlfriend and I already requested off from work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Planning on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Girlfriend and I already requested off from work!








Awesome!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

looked good man


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_looked good man

















Well thank you sir!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know if you remember, but I nodded to you when I passed as I was leaving. I was messing around with my bags too lol


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_I don't know if you remember, but I nodded to you when I passed as I was leaving. I was messing around with my bags too lol

Were you the dude on sawblades? GB jetta?
I was the TR gti on air that you flipped switches on as we were leaving...i was so tired or i wouldve flicked mine too


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Haha yep that was me. And I only flipped switches because I know both of you guys have bags too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

haha, nice i got a shot or 2 of your car in the parkinglot, still going thru and edit'n them but i'll PM it to you when i'm done.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_I don't know if you remember, but I nodded to you when I passed as I was leaving. I was messing around with my bags too lol

Yeah man for sure I saw you. I heard the pssh psssh when you were rolling out. You should had showed.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*








as usual


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Haha nah man my car is in poop condition right now, with my messed up door and all. This summer it should be straightened up though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_Haha nah man my car is in poop condition right now, with my messed up door and all. This summer it should be straightened up though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool cool


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

it's going to be a long summer for me


----------



## dj20jay (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

what happened with the alphards ... those wheels were dope ... i`m looking for something like that


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dj20jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj20jay* »_what happened with the alphards ... those wheels were dope ... i`m looking for something like that











Stupid beetle fenders wouldnt tuck them like I wanted, in the front at least, i liked the poke in the rear but not the front...looking for a new set of wheels not, just cant decide....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

because you jump form this to that all the time. make up your mind son


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_because you jump form this to that all the time. make up your mind son










Pffftttt "all the time"...Mr.TwoSetsofBallerWheels


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Uhmm, i'm not wrong Mr. Moorehead
"i want an r, oh nope hold on... Avant crap wrong again, uhmmm NB? no no? ok ok MKV GLI, awesome done. Wait...hmm i'll just hang onto to the NB"

HA!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Get a [email protected] set of wheels i'm not feeling the love of the RCs..


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Uhmm, i'm not wrong Mr. Moorehead
"i want an r, oh nope hold on... Avant crap wrong again, uhmmm NB? no no? ok ok MKV GLI, awesome done. Wait...hmm i'll just hang onto to the NB"

HA!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Get a [email protected] set of wheels i'm not feeling the love of the RCs..



LOL.... who's "Mr. Moorehead" ?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thoughts?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

too bad yours wont camber the way those "look" to be cambering


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_too bad yours wont camber the way those "look" to be cambering










Haha I know right. Mini truck styles ftw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

i miss the alphards.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey ross, where did you get the shorter bushings from?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_hey ross, where did you get the shorter bushings from?

From this guy on Vortex malakaitran A++ to deal with! I still owe you some bag stickers dont I? LOL


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

I never got bag stickers, wtf








Ya Tran is a good guy to deal with just bought 3 sets from him today actually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So dash you better hurry he told me he had 5 left, 3 just got paid for


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I never got bag stickers, wtf








Ya Tran is a good guy to deal with just bought 3 sets from him today actually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So dash you better hurry he told me he had 5 left, 3 just got paid for 

You never asked like he did!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

im asking now...red...maybe2?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_im asking now...red...maybe2?










I only have silver bubs


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
From this guy on Vortex malakaitran A++ to deal with! I still owe you some bag stickers dont I? LOL










cool, i will send him an IM
and yeah you do!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I like your ride height Ross.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I like your ride height Ross.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you sir, with the tweaking Drew did, the notch, and the shorter bushings, it sure has come a long way and looks a ton better than it use to be! I'm about at coil height again for ride height at least.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

To be continued....


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I heard about this. Gonna sit better than the alphards did?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I heard about this. Gonna sit better than the alphards did?










Yeah should, the fronts will poke 5mm less, and the rears about 7mm less. But I def want a little poke in the rear. Fender should sit right on top of the lip between tire and lip, if calculations are right!










_Modified by VAGwhore at 11:08 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_hey ross, where did you get the shorter bushings from?

http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=987 just a little fyi for a wetdubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (quagmeyer)*

Are those actually shorter? I can't tell in the pics? How tall are they?
Edit:I coulda sworn I edited this. I was wondering if the bushings that the person posted that link to were actually shorter. 


_Modified by klg0143 at 10:07 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_Are those actually shorter? I can't tell in the pics? How tall are they?


Yup about a half inch or so!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*










Finally made it to the ground!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ um wow


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_^^ um wow


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

What did you finally do to get the front on the ground?


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

He isn't showing on our local site either.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

any guesses? Sub-frame mod?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

this is bull ****. im dying to know whats going on here.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_this is bull ****. im dying to know whats going on here.


Haha just be patient.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Haha just be patient.









yo bro no way.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_What did you finally do to get the front on the ground?

Rolling on rotors


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

thats cheating


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
Rolling on rotors









BAH! Whatever, dont be jealous! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

i can't go lower. it I did there's a big list of **** that would go wrong







props though. Time for some full pics and the secrets


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
Rolling on rotors

















lets see the whole car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_i can't go lower. it I did there's a big list of **** that would go wrong







props though. Time for some full pics and the secrets 


Hahaha, wait till you guys see how I got the bumper to touch. If I could ever get my adapters for the rear wheels....sigh...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
wait till you guys see how I got the bumper to touch. 

front part of the bumper to touch
rear - 100 psi
front- 0 psi


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
front part of the bumper to touch
rear - 100 psi
front- 0 psi


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_front part of the bumper to touch
rear - 100 psi
front- 0 psi










_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Hahaha, wait till you guys see how I got the bumper to touch. If I could ever get my adapters for the rear wheels....sigh...

I'm going with rear still on jackstands.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

it's ok. my beetle front will lay like that in a week or so.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

jeez sorry...
Lost my phone this weekend. My adapters didnt come in until today, and one of my front wheels didnt seal up when i went to get it mounted so i have to rebuild it.
You can come pick up the 30s at my apt whenever you want i'll just rock my 40s out back i guess...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_jeez sorry...
Lost my phone this weekend. My adapters didnt come in until today, and one of my front wheels didnt seal up when i went to get it mounted so i have to rebuild it.
You can come pick up the 30s at my apt whenever you want i'll just rock my 40s out back i guess...


Well makes sense now, sorry to hear man. See you tonight!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

I want pics tonight


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I want pics tonight 


Uggghhhh wont be home till like 1:30


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

We can take some around here?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_We can take some around here?









if i get done with my car i may come by!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

i wish i had something new/good to show


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

your wheels are "new/good to show" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Too bad they arent on tho


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_We can take some around here?










Might just have to do that!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

There's always time









Few places around my apt or just take some shots in the driveway of my garage


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_There's always time








Few places around my apt or just take some shots in the driveway of my garage










Welll figure it out.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

oh so it isnt actually that low.
not tight.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

who uses "tight" anymore?


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

We bes be seeing pics of these tonight.......


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (klg0143)*

i saw one of the wheels and the sexy man himself last night


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_We bes be seeing pics of these tonight.......


Doing a mini shoot right after work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Exactly what I wanted to hear ross http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*








NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

bad ass
can i borrow the wheels? lol


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_bad ass
can i borrow the wheels? lol


Haha, sure if you get some wobble bolts!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

I usually don't like those but they look great on your car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*























Awesomeness at it's best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely loving these ross!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_






















Awesomeness at it's best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks again Matt for the adapters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

solid.
just dont tease me again.


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

much love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks damn good


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Would look soooooooooooooooooo much cleaner without the pinstripe.
Rest of the car is ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (.:1of1500:.)*

Thanks guys for the compliments, much appreciated


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

lame son! 
just, just sell it















im really surprised youve held onto this one of all of them (achem wagon) looks good homie g dawwwwg!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_lame son! 
just, just sell it















im really surprised youve held onto this one of all of them (achem wagon) looks good homie g dawwwwg!


Glad I have the Fantana stamp of approval!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I like i like...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like i like...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

When do you head out for Wustefest?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Went to shave the hood emblem, and we got a little shave/paint happy. Ended up doing the trunk emblem, 3rd break like, and respray the front bumper because of rock chips and because of the stupid bra scratches from HWB. Ill post final pics later tonight, should be dont by tonight.


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just keeps getting better and better...


Thank you sir, isnt that what everyone is striving for?


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks great man !


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (thibz115)*

looks really good. Some inspiration to get off my ass


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks amazing man. Specs on the wheel/tire setup? The rears sit so perfect...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Looks amazing man. Specs on the wheel/tire setup? The rears sit so perfect...


18x8 18x9 et49, 33mm front adapters 30mm rear final et16, and 19
Falken 512s 215/35 and 215/40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

So fresh and so clean clean shavin!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

love your dub....its very inspiring to go the airbag route.....

just wondering are your fog lights functional? just painted to be color matched?
and what are you doing for a third brake light? relocated?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (hippierob)*

I saw the car at Wustefest. it is so clean!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

love the smooth look on NBs.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_love your dub....its very inspiring to go the airbag route.....

just wondering are your fog lights functional? just painted to be color matched?
and what are you doing for a third brake light? relocated?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont have fog lights anymore they were in the lower grille where the fmic is now, the fmic got in the way of the fog lights. 
Whats painted over is the blinkers and yes they still blink bright and true through the paint, just like black tinted tail lights, same concept...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*

You have that bagged silver jetta? Yours was hella clean man, my girl and I voted for you for sure, she said it was her favorite jetta there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

there are very few beetles that i like. yours is definatly one of them good sir


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_there are very few beetles that i like. yours is definatly one of them good sir


Thank you sir!


----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Finally, something a little different. I don't really see to many beetles bagged, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to yours!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

No question, coolest Beetle in existence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_No question, coolest Beetle in existence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its for sale!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Its for sale!









Oh god


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Its for sale!









GT F O. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
GT F O. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


My cars are always for sale, sometimes more serious than other times...








It wont sell so dont worry


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

My cars are always for sale, sometimes more serious than other times...








It wont sell so dont worry

alright good i thought i was gonna have to spend $$ on sending a bitch-slap in the mail to wake u up.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
It wont sell so dont worry

Because nobody wants a NB


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Because nobody wants a NB









Oh they want it, but takes some BIG balls to drive one, not many of us out there that can handle that job










_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
alright good i thought i was gonna have to spend $$ on sending a bitch-slap in the mail to wake u up.









Haha, glad I could save you the cashola


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Oh they want it, but takes some BIG balls to drive one, not many of us out there that can handle that job










W.e. helps you sleep at night Rossie-poo


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
W.e. helps you sleep at night Rossie-poo
















Mmmmhmmmmm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
W.e. helps you sleep at night Rossie-poo
















you wouldnt drive one and you know it.... 
I drive my wife's Beetle, if we were keeping it i'd try and do air on it... 
Its a dark blue w/ purple flake, and frog seat covers


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

that **** is so ****ing proper.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Did a rear seat delete, built a couple fiberglass speaker boxes, and sueded the headliner and false floor. Still waiting on getting the boxes back from paint, but yeah.
Base template








Frame made and fleece stretched over








Still iffy on my design....I think it looked better in my head, but I guess we'll see what it looks like painted and installed








Hmmmm resin....








Part of false floor covered with matting








Then sueded








Did the sunroof door first, I was scared starting out, but not as bad as it seems...








Headliner all in








I know the half sunk tank is kinda played, but hopefully the speaker boxes will give it a little more originality...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

looks good. I just redid my headliner and I am not happy with it at all. Guess I will let the pros do mine.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Looks good, but question on those rear subs? you should have made them out of mdf wood and not plywood and also seems like theres very little cubic space for the subs or are they made for them.
Otherwise i like the way they came out, can we get some pics from the front of the car.
Headliner looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you take off the foam stuff thats attached, i took mine off.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looks good, but question on those rear subs? you should have made them out of mdf wood and not plywood and also seems like theres very little cubic space for the subs or are they made for them.
Otherwise i like the way they came out, can we get some pics from the front of the car.
Headliner looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you take off the foam stuff thats attached, i took mine off.



I would had made it out of mdf if i was doing a mainly wood box, but since it was all fiberglassing, the ply wood does just fine as a base http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pics from the front of the car? Like pics of the front?
I just layed the suede over the old fabric, gave it a nice padded base http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you never stop... !!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you never stop... !!!


haha, that a bad thing? The car will never be complete, you know that...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

haha, that a bad thing? The car will never be complete, you know that...

no is not, thats why i put exclamation points!! and i know, its a never ending story


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
no is not, thats why i put exclamation points!! and i know, its a never ending story 


Haha, yeah. And I just added some in car video as well. Ive missed having that especially with how much I drive, and trips and such with the girlie.

I'm trying to decide now what to do with my tank. Polish it to match the lips of the wheels; paint it some solid clean color; or do some wicked graffic on it with vinyl?


_Modified by VAGwhore at 11:42 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

polish it.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_polish it.

Yeshir!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey where did you get the suede from?
and you still never sent me one of those stickers!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Full polish w/ some silver "ghost" graphics 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_hey where did you get the suede from?
and you still never sent me one of those stickers!









SUEDE sTORE DUHH... 
i got mine form Jo-Ann fabrics.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

think it came from distinctivefabrics.com if he got it where i told him....


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_think it came from distinctivefabrics.com if he got it where i told him....

Yeshir sure did. The two way stretch. Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

2way stretch?? is it some kind of strechy suede? cus the stuff i got from Jo-anns didnt stretch that well


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

it stretches SOOOOO well, made doing pillars and everything a breeze..
Only complaint is i've notcied my A pillars on the side facing the windshield is dis colring slowly, time to get a sunvisor


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_2way stretch?? is it some kind of strechy suede? cus the stuff i got from Jo-anns didnt stretch that well









Yup its bad ass stuff. I was really impressed with the quality for the price, thinking about wrapping my speaker boxes in it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

Do it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Yeshir sure did. The two way stretch. Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


nice! anyone know how much would be needed for a 4 door golf? to do pillars and everything?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_it stretches SOOOOO well, made doing pillars and everything a breeze..
Only complaint is i've notcied my A pillars on the side facing the windshield is dis colring slowly, time to get a sunvisor

Well mine will be silver/gray color so it wont fade much

_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Yup its bad ass stuff. I was really impressed with the quality for the price, thinking about wrapping my speaker boxes in it









Do it!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
nice! anyone know how much would be needed for a 4 door golf? to do pillars and everything?

I think 4 yards.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_2way stretch?? is it some kind of strechy suede? cus the stuff i got from Jo-anns didnt stretch that well









I had the same problem. I need to redo mine as the Jo-ann's stuff had little to no stretch at all.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
I had the same problem. I need to redo mine as the Jo-ann's stuff had little to no stretch at all.

I spent $75 bucks or something on all the fabric i got, I'd hate to not be able to use it on something you know... My sunroof cover is done.. I jsut need to see this double stretch workin!!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Doodle Bug Whorage! (silver saloon)*

sikkkk bug


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
nice! anyone know how much would be needed for a 4 door golf? to do pillars and everything?


Yeah 3-4yrds should be plenty. I ordered 6yrds and covered the headliner, and my huge false floor, and i prolly still have enough left over to do another headliner.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

For those who care
Well as most of you know I sold the air ride to Ray, so the bug is back to 4x4 mode....gonna get a 40 series tire for the front to help with fender gap....then lower the fronts a tid bit more...
















Had to rebuild my rear seat delete/false floor, love how clean it came out though.








Memories.....so close! Only cardboard width away!








Haha found this pic while uploading, back when I had just gotten the car from Brant.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ghey


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ghey









That hurts...


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

on which route are you going now ? 
since you sold the air ride thingy...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SkIz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkIz* »_on which route are you going now ? 
since you sold the air ride thingy... 


Only time will tell!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

LAME!... why the sell if i may ask?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

i liked this car with the benz wheels, why get rid of air?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

The car might have found a new home in LA


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

big surprise...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_big surprise...









Gotta uphold my name man.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

A sad, sad name it is...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_A sad, sad name it is...


LOL....ive had the beetle for over a year now! You should be proud! You never liked it anways!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ross, I loved this car at Wuste, and I know if Brandon goes through with it, he will give it a great home. Can't wait to have it come home to LA


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Ross, I loved this car at Wuste, and I know if Brandon goes through with it, he will give it a great home. Can't wait to have it come home to LA


Ah, thanks man. Yeah he seems like he'll take great care of it. The car will be missed, but it is time to move on...


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

move on to what


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SkIz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkIz* »_move on to what










I wish It was your current car....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Woo, its gone FINALLY


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I spent $75 bucks or something on all the fabric i got, I'd hate to not be able to use it on something you know... My sunroof cover is done.. I jsut need to see this double stretch workin!! 

I used the Jo-anns stuff on my daily Honda and it was a pain in the ass, barely stretched at all. I still managed to do decently curved pillars with it, but it sucked. Also it faded after a few months in the ATL sun. Use it for the headliner since that is flat and doesnt get direct sunlight. My rear deck was the part that faded the most, that and the edge of the A-pillars.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Woo, its gone FINALLY
















We will still be MKIV buddies though


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
We will still be MKIV buddies though









Wonder what car this is......????


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_
Wonder what car this is......????


Pics this weekend maybe


----------



## skeptix85 (Jun 10, 2005)

tell tell tell ross please tell me


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (skeptix85)*

pre modded...really? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_pre modded...really? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










Haha, whatev! If you think about it its a smart thing to do! Then just tweak the car to make it your OWN!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Haha, whatev! If you think about it its a smart thing to do! Then just tweak the car to make it your OWN!









Sounds like a TERRIBLE idea


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Sounds like a TERRIBLE idea









Haha, still diggin the Beetle Brandon?

Sorry again about your luck on the way home...







Hope you dont think I already knew about that stuff....


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Eh... a couple things that I wasn't so happy about that came up as surprises (radio, back seat was kinda worn out, etc) but I know I got a good deal so I guess I can't really complain...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Eh... a couple things that I wasn't so happy about that came up as surprises (radio, back seat was kinda worn out, etc) but I know I got a good deal so I guess I can't really complain...

LOL....yeah the radio should be a pretty simple fix, just need the extended antenna adapter. And yeah seats need a good cleaning, no so much worn out, just need some TLC...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh, and also the coil situation kinda sucks... but again, whatever... Hopefully everything holds up


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Oh, and also the coil situation kinda sucks... but again, whatever... Hopefully everything holds up

Did you run an obdII reader on the CEL? Coil packs should be fine, like I said they and the spark plugs were bran spankin new! Might pull the plugs and see if they are still gapped right, but I dont see that being the problem since it was fine up until you were on the way home with it. Just a buyers luck...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

man, what a scammer


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Did you run an obdII reader on the CEL? Coil packs should be fine, like I said they and the spark plugs were bran spankin new! Might pull the plugs and see if they are still gapped right, but I dont see that being the problem since it was fine up until you were on the way home with it. Just a buyers luck...

Ross, I don't think he was refering to the coil packs. The two bolts that hold the rear strut in place broke off during the drive, and the car was the only thing holding the strut in place. It's been taken care of now, but I'm pretty sure thats what he meant.
And on a side note, the car looks amazing. I forgot how nice it was from Wuste, and with everything being shaved now, its VERY clean.


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

Nice bug







yay texas


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_man, what a scammer
























Haha, whatev! I felt so horrible. Before he drove the car away it had no CEL, no boost problems, or anything. Then as soon as he got it, bam....CEL...etc...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Ross, I don't think he was refering to the coil packs. The two bolts that hold the rear strut in place broke off during the drive, and the car was the only thing holding the strut in place. It's been taken care of now, but I'm pretty sure thats what he meant.
And on a side note, the car looks amazing. I forgot how nice it was from Wuste, and with everything being shaved now, its VERY clean.


Ooohhhh yeahhhhhh thaat. Yeah I kinda heard like a weird "rattle" back there but I thought it was just a beetle thing since the whole inside of the car is open ya know? My GLI that I just bought is making a similar noise, guess ill have to check out those top mounting bolts on it as well. 

And thanks man, yeah thats what I do fix them up to the point where I love the car and have it just about where I want, then sell it, I have a problem....







But I am on to my next project! Cant wait to really get to work on it!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

Mine are rattling too...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Mine are rattling too...










Weird!!!!


----------

